# Den Nörgelork - zurückholen



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

Ich find es schade das Buffed den Nörgelork - Olnigg ''vertrieben'' hat.

Ich wäre dafür dass das Buffed Team sich entweder bei ihm entschuldigt oder etwas vergleichbares bringt.

Für alle die nich wissen was los und denken der Ork is einfach im urlaub:

*Zitat Olnigg:*

*Wozu lange neue Worte finden, wenn in den originalen bereits alles gesagt wurde.
Kopie meiner Email an buffed.de.
Der im Inhalt erwähnte Artikel Nr. 18 ist hier und Artikel Nr. 19 ist hier zu finden.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit beende ich meine freie Mitarbeit für das Onlinemagazin buffed.de.
Die Begründung meiner Entscheidung lautet wie folgt:

Am 20.05.2008 reichte ich für die Kolumne Nörgelork den Artikel Nr. 18 - &#8220;Darf&#8217;s ein bisschen mehr sein?&#8221; ein und eine Woche später am 27.05.2008 den Artikel Nr. 19 - &#8220;Wo bleiben die Katastrophen?&#8221;
Am selben Tag, an dem ich den letzten Beitrag eingereicht hatte, erhielt ich eine Nachricht, dass meine Kolumne ab sofort nicht mehr wöchentlich, sondern nurmehr 14-tägig erscheinen würde. Als Rechtfertigung hierfür wurde eine Mitarbeit im alle zwei Monate erscheinenden Printmagazin von buffed.de in Aussicht gestellt und der Wunsch nach Bebilderung meiner weiteren Kolumnenartikel, welche ich aber auch wieder weglassen könnte. Im Endeffekt bedeutete dies also, dass der Nörgelork de facto nicht mehr so oft erscheinen sollte. Meine spätere Nachfrage, ob diese Entscheidung vielleicht im Inhalt begründet oder aufgrund eingeschränkter Etatmittel erfolgt sei, wurde negativ beschieden.

Da die neue 14-tägige Erscheinungsweise ab sofort galt, war also geplant, den nächsten Kolumnenbeitrag erst am 08.06.2008 erscheinen zu lassen.
Als an diesem Tag dann wider Erwarten der Beitrag immer noch nicht veröffentlich wurde, erfuhr ich, dass buffed.de dafür keine Zeit gehabt hätte.
Anstatt das Versäumte am Montag nachzuholen wurde als nächster Erscheinungstermin der 15.06.2008 genannt.

Am Freitag den 13.06.2008 erhielt ich einen Anruf, in dem mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass beide eingereichten Artikel abgelehnt worden und nicht zur Veröffentlichung geeignet seien:
Der Artikel Nr. 18 beinhalte bezüglich der Höhe der Abonnementgebühren von Age of Conan eine unwahre Behauptung.
Der Artikel Nr. 19 gehe gegen die Printmedien, zu denen auch buffed.de gehöre.

So viel zu den aktuellen Gegebenheiten.
Meine Stellungnahme im Detail:

1. Erscheinungsweise Nörgelork Nr. 18
Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, warum bei einem Artikel, der mehr als drei Wochen auf Ihren Schreibtischen liegt, Ihnen erst unmittelbar 2 Tage vor dem &#8222;nun aber endlich und wirklichen&#8220; Erscheinungstermin plötzlich auffällt, dass dieser eine unwahre Behauptung enthalten solle.
Solcherlei Handeln konnte ich bei den 17 vorher erschienenen Beiträgen nicht beobachten.
Die Erstellung eines Ersatzbeitrages in einem solch kurzen Zeitrahmen haben Sie mir damit absichtlich unmöglich gemacht.

2. Unwahre Behauptung in Nörgelork Nr. 18
In Ihren Augen ist meine Behauptung falsch, dass die monatlichen Abonnementgebühren von Age of Conan höher als die von World of Warcraft seien.
Ihr Mitarbeiter begründete das dahingehend, dass beide Spiele 12.99 Euro pro Monat kosten sollen. Leider haben Sie hierbei eine Tatsache geflissentlich übersehen:
Bei WoW handelt es sich um einen Bruttobetrag.
Bei AoC hingegen wird zusätzlich noch die EU-Umsatzsteuer (VAT) erhoben, welche den tatsächlichen vom Verbraucher zu entrichtenden Betrag auf ca. 15.- Euro anhebt.
Weitere Informationen entnehmen Sie bitte folgendem Link:
http://support.ageofconan.com/article.php?id=035
Über die Tatsache, dass die im weiteren Beitrag zentral genannten und diskutierten Beträge alle in Dollar genannt sind, haben Sie noch bewusster hinweggesehen und meiner Diskreditierung Vorrang gegeben.

3. Ablehnung von Artikel Nr. 19
Ihre Entscheidung kann ich nachvollziehen und muss ich so akzeptieren, wenngleich mich Unfähigkeit zur Eigenkritik stets ein wenig traurig stimmt.

Abschließende subjektive Bewertung:
All das Geschehene könnte ich als Lernprozess einer im Umgang mit Mitarbeitern noch weiterbildungsfähigen Redaktion verstehen, wenn da nicht im Ganzen noch ein bislang unerwähnt gebliebener und sehr fader Beigeschmack wäre:
Das Einsetzen des plötzlichen Nörgelorkunbills fand zeitgleich mit dem Release von Age of Conan statt.
Beide eingereichten Artikel bezogen sich mittelbar oder unmittelbar auf dieses Onlinespiel.
Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.

Ich fasse also zusammen:
Themen, die mit den Medien allgemein zu tun haben, sei es Online oder Print sind unerwünscht.
Themen, die sich kritisch mit neuen Onlinespielen auseinandersetzen, sind unerwünscht.
Was bleibt als Thema?
Die üblichen Schenkelklopfer in denen man über die lobbyfreie Community lästert?

Nach Stand der Dinge interpretiere ich die Firmenpolitik von buffed.de mit meinen Interessen als unvereinbar und deren abweichende Ansprüche an meine Schaffenskraft als unerfüllbar.
Ich hoffe Sie haben Verständnis dafür, dass ich heute den in meinen Augen einzig konsequenten Schritt tue und meine freie Mitarbeit bei buffed.de einstelle.
Schade, dass Sie sich nicht im Vorfeld meiner Anwerbung eingehender mit meinen bereits bestehenden Homepageinhalten beschäftigt und die auf Sie zukommende Bandbreite meiner Kreativität zur Kenntnis genommen haben. Auf meine ausdrückliche Nachfrage zu Beginn unserer Zusammenarbeit, ob ich über &#8222;alles schreiben könne, was ich will&#8220;, hätte eine etwas ehrlichere Antwort meine heutige Enttäuschung verhindern können.

Grüße und solche Sachen

Dieter &#8220;Olnigg&#8221; Henke*



Ich zitiere hier ma bewusst seine ganze E-Mail da sie alles sagt und ihr somit ein Bild habt.

Wer sich weiter für Olnigg interessiert findet ihn auf seiner Seite: http://olnigg.de/


----------



## x3n0n (30. Juni 2008)

Okay, 2 Dinge:
1. Deine Signatur ist zu groß, hier erfährst du mehr.
2. Editier lieber schnell das "vertrieben" weg, es gibt Leute die solche Unterstellungen gar nicht mögen, ohne dass sie sich dazu geäußert haben.


----------



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Okay, 2 Dinge:
> 1. Deine Signatur ist zu groß, hier erfährst du mehr.
> 2. Editier lieber schnell das "vertrieben" weg, es gibt Leute die solche Unterstellungen gar nicht mögen, ohne dass sie sich dazu geäußert haben.



Sigi änder ich gleich und das vertrieben is ja mit absicht in ''.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2008)

Du darfst dir auch gern seinen Blog vom 17. Juni ebenfalls durchlesen. :-)


----------



## Mitrandor (30. Juni 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du darfst dir auch gern seinen Blog vom 17. Juni ebenfalls durchlesen. :-)




Okay da waren die Finger wieder schneller als des Hirn, danke dir Zam.

dann tendiere ich zum close, bleibt wohl noch etwas abwarten.


----------



## garius74 (16. Juli 2008)

Käse zum Whine?

Das dürfte ja jedem freien Mitarbeiter eines Magazins (ob nun Print oder Online) klar sein, dass eine "freie" Mitarbeit ja hauptsächlich deswegen "frei" ist, damit sie schnell beendet werden kann und nicht damit man völlig "frei" von allen Zwängen und Vorgaben was abgibt.

Ich denke auch mal, dass man hier wohl was vorgeschoben hat und über die wahren Gründe einfach schweigt, aber das ist halt so in diesem Business.

Ist ja auch nichts Verwerfliches dran.

ich persönlich fand die Nörgelork Kolumnen immer sehr fad und quasi sprachlich dreimal von hinten mit dem Speer durchs Knie geschraubt-geschwurbelt, so daß das Lesen eine Qual war.

Vermisse künstlerisch leider nix, auch wenn du mein kollegiales Mitleid hast.


----------



## Vesber (16. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du darfst dir auch gern seinen Blog vom 17. Juni ebenfalls durchlesen. :-)


sorry, bin gerad zu dusselig was zu finden... wessen blog vom 17. Juno?


----------



## x3n0n (16. Juli 2008)

Olniggs Blog, zu finden auf olnigg.de


----------



## Kindara (17. Juli 2008)

Olnigg ist und war schon immer gut - vor allem, weil er das schreibt, was er denkt. Das ist genau das, was auch erfahrene Gamer denken (würden) - genau deshalb ist er gut. 
Ich hab die ganze Geschichte mit buffed hier jetzt nicht gesehen, nur immer sporadisch olnigg.de gelesen, die letzten Jahre - das war immer treffend. 

Als "Mitarbeiter" im eigenen Haus kann sowas natürlich unbequem sein, wenn auf einmal jemand etwas locker zynisch so beschreibt wie es erfahrene Spieler wahrnehmen. Ich für meinen Teil finde sowas cool, schmunzele drüber und denke mir meinen Teil (die Welt ist nie optimal, jeder macht mal Fehler, die lustig darzustellen ist die beste Art damit umzugehen).

/afk olnigg.de lesen und gucken was da so war das letzte halbe Jahr

Nachtrag: Hatte nicht mitbekommen, das seine früher genialen langen Artikel jetzt in Blogform überführt worden waren und damit auch der Stil logischerweise gewechselt wurde. Wobei, was ist an dem Posting [17] anstössig?


----------



## Osse (17. Juli 2008)

Ich persönlich werde die Kolumne nicht wirklich vermissen. Aber das ist Geschmackssache. Trotzdem ärgerlich für die Buffed Besucher, die die Kolumne mochten. 

Traurig ist natürlich das, was man so nebenbei erfahren hat. Mein Vertrauen in die Berichterstattung von Buffed.de hat (ohne der Redaktion, die dafür wohl wenig kann, zu nahe treten zu wollen) einen Dämpfer erfahren. Da entsteht unwillkürlich der Eindruck einer Werbemaschinerie, anstatt der eines unabhängigen Newsportal.


----------



## Vesber (22. Juli 2008)

Naja, der Blog vom 17. gibt auch nicht viel mehr her, als den Versuch Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. Letztendlich gehört buffed zu Computec Media und wer da oben die Entscheidungen trifft verfolgt halt bestimmte Interessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich denke, Olnigg sollte nicht allzu traurig sein... es war nicht die richtige Plattform, dafür ist der Großteil des Klientels hier zu anspruchslos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Naja, der Blog vom 17. gibt auch nicht viel mehr her, als den Versuch Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. Letztendlich gehört buffed zu Computec Media und wer da oben die Entscheidungen trifft verfolgt halt bestimmte Interessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na, noch eben schnell einen verbalen Rundumschlag verteilen, bevor man sich wieder verzieht? Klingt für mich eher nach Trotzreaktion, da ich bezweifle, dass du den Großteil der Community überhaupt kennst.


----------



## Ötzalan (22. Juli 2008)

1. Es gibt immer einen, der genau weiss das der Grossteil der Community tatsächlich anspruchslos ist, dieses aber mit haltlosen Aussagen dementiert. Merkt man auch daran, das der Grossteil der Community nicht weiss wovon hier gesprochen wird.

2. Den ewigen Verdacht des grossen bösen Konzerns, der aus Profitgründen einen einzelnen "diakonisch" aktiven Menschen rauswurmt find ich persönlich sehr amüsant. Auf der einen Seite grosser böser Multikonzern - auf der anderen hat eben dieser aber Zeit für das rauswurmen kleiner Kolumnisten =)

3. Wenn jemand der Olnigg fehlt... es gibt andere Weboberflächen wo seine Comments immernoch zu lesen sind. Von daher ist eigentlich alles im lot.

Gruss und Kuss


----------



## Vesber (22. Juli 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na, noch eben schnell einen verbalen Rundumschlag verteilen, bevor man sich wieder verzieht? Klingt für mich eher nach Trotzreaktion, da ich bezweifle, dass du den Großteil der Community überhaupt kennst.


Was heisst hier verbaler Rundumschlag? Recht zur freien Meinungsäusserung und so? Oder bekomm ich jetzt nen Bann? Natürlich kann ich nicht wissen, was genau sich bei euch hinter den Kulissen abspielt aber ich kenne sehr wohl die Mechanismen der deutschen Wirtschaft und Medien die nun mal dazu gehören. 

Und Trotzreaktion? Warum? Klar bin ich frustriert (ich denke ihr auch) wenn ich so manchen geistigen Dünnpfiff hier lese. Und ich glaube keiner möchte behaupten das man mehr als 30% hier zum gehobenen Niveau zählen kann.

Wenn wir dabei sind, Dein Post hört sich für mich nach Trotzreaktion an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts für ungut


----------



## Noxiel (22. Juli 2008)

Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es hinaus. 
Ursache und Reaktion.
Quit pro quo.

Such' dir was aus.


----------



## Vesber (22. Juli 2008)

Okay, ich sehe ein das es müssig ist hier darüber zu diskutieren was letztendlich den Ausschlag für die Entscheidung gegeben hat. Von wegen Verschwiegenheitspflicht und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag Olnigg, ich mag buffed, ich habe die Möglichkeit beides zu geniessen. Manchmal gehen die Gäule mit mir durch und ich muss mich in sinnloses Geflame einreihen und zu meiner Meinung stehen. Ich kann das nicht steuern, bin quasi ein Opfer.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Was heisst hier verbaler Rundumschlag? Recht zur freien Meinungsäusserung und so? Oder bekomm ich jetzt nen Bann?



Der Betreiber der Webseite bestimmt aber was du sagen kannst/darfst/sollst/willst usw. Sprich wenn es ihm nicht passt zensiert er dich und fertig. Das kommt auf buffed praktisch gar nicht vor, Olnigg war eigentlich das einzige Beispiel wo man etwas nicht hat online bringen wollen. (Ich rede hier auch von Forenbanns usw.)
Es gibt da ganz andre Seiten... dort wirst du gebannt wenn du nicht mit muh schreist (Stevie ich mag dich!)...

Das Olnigg wirklich denkt er kann überall (also auf fremden Seiten) alles schreiben, zeigt wirklich wie Realitätsfremd dieser Mensch desöfteren ist.

Übrigens ist Noxiel (und ich auch) kein Buffed Mitarbeiter und wir wissen ebenfalls beide nicht was "genau" vorgefallen ist.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Das Olnigg wirklich denkt er kann überall (also auf fremden Seiten) alles schreiben, zeigt wirklich wie Realitätsfremd dieser Mensch desöfteren ist.



Für mich zeigt es eigentlich nur dass er seine eigene Linie hat. Man könnte auch sagen buffed war realitätsfremd Olnigg ins Boot zu holen (seinen Stil kann man immerhin nachlesen). Letztendlich war es wohl ein Experiment auf beiden Seiten.

Und was er nicht bei buffed schreibt, das schreibt er nun halt wieder auf seiner Seite.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich nicht wissen, was genau sich bei euch hinter den Kulissen abspielt  [...]



Lustig, denn so geht's Noxiel, x3n0n und Kreki als Nicht-Mitarbeiter auch. *g*


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Lustig, denn so geht's Noxiel, x3n0n und Kreki als Nicht-Mitarbeiter auch. *g*



Ich bin kurz davor Anjas Schild aus ihrem Profil zu klauen!


----------



## Vesber (22. Juli 2008)

Hm, werd ich jetzt geflamed oder flamed ihr euch gegenseitig? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich sehe es einfach so das wir viel zu wenig intelligente Provokateure haben. Naja, das ich verstehe das es Gründe gibt warum er einfach net alles schreiben konnte/durfte, möchte ich nochmal zum Ausdruck bringen. Das ändert nichts daran das ich es traurig finde. 
Ich mein ich steh auf Menschen die querdenken, ehrlich sind und dabei aber den Humor nicht verlieren. 

Solche Menschen dann gleich als realitätsfremd zu verurteilen finde ich respektlos, @ kreki.
Neulich hab ich nen Post von Dir gelesen, wo Du über die Verlogenheit in der Welt geschrieben hast (war glaub ich dieser nihilum flame fred). Das klang für mich wesentlich sympathischer. Aber was solls wir müssen ja nicht gleich tiefe Freundschaften schliessen, wir diskutieren ja nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber wegen meiner können wir das Thema jetzt auch ad acta legen, die Meinungen gehen halt manchmal auseinander.


----------



## Greeki (22. Juli 2008)

Ich hab kein problem das er so schreibt wie er es tut. Mir gefällts zwar nicht, aber es muss das ja nicht, viele Leuten finden es toll also soll er ruhig weitermachen NUR: Wenn man das ganze in einer Firma macht gibt es andere Regeln. Diese Regeln sind einzuhalten, egal wie toll man sie findet oder nicht, wenn man sie nicht toll findet dann soll man gehn (hat er ja getan), aber deswegen braucht man keine Schmierenkampagne (is jetzt zu hart... schlechter Nachruf klingt aber auch ned ganz richtig) beginnen und in diesem Fall buffed.de zu verteufeln. (Die Bild wird auch nicht schreiben das sie ne billige Schmierenpresse ist, obwohl das auch jedem Redakteur dort bewusst ist.)

Wenn ich in einer Firma arbeite und dann ein Dokument/Text rausbringe das gegen deinen Geschäftsbereich geht, wirst du ihn auch nicht veröffentlichen, denn wer will sich schon sein eigenes Geschäft ruinieren/schädigen? Ich glaub das war ihm einfach nicht bewusst (vorsicht Spekulation!) und deswegen sage ich er ist manchmal etwas realitätsfremd.

Übrigens: Keiner flamed keinen.


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß garnet was die weiteren Diskussionen sollen - einfach seinen Blog vom 17., also kurz nach dem im Eröffnungsposting zitierten Blog lesen.


----------



## Tikume (23. Juli 2008)

Kreki schrieb:


> Wenn ich in einer Firma arbeite und dann ein Dokument/Text rausbringe das gegen deinen Geschäftsbereich geht, wirst du ihn auch nicht veröffentlichen, denn wer will sich schon sein eigenes Geschäft ruinieren/schädigen? Ich glaub das war ihm einfach nicht bewusst (vorsicht Spekulation!) und deswegen sage ich er ist manchmal etwas realitätsfremd.



Du übersiehst, dass Olnigg damit kaum seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreitet. Wenn Du auf etwas nicht angewiesen bist, hast Du auch den Luxus gewisser Freiheiten.


----------

